# NEW N/W TOPIC, WHATS STACKIN UP?



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*HERE'S TO A MERRY CHRISTMAS AND MY BEST WISHES TO ALL FOR THE NEW YEAR. THANKS TO ALL THE RIDER SUPPORTERS OUT THERE WORLD WIDE... 

CANT WAIT TO MEET MORE OF YOU, REAL DOWN HEARTED RIDERS.  

NO HATE 4 08..*


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 25 2007, 06:43 PM~9530599
> *HERE'S TO A MERRY CHRISTMAS AND MY BEST WISHES TO ALL FOR THE NEW YEAR. THANKS TO ALL THE RIDER SUPPORTERS OUT THERE WORLD WIDE...
> 
> CANT WAIT TO MEET MORE OF YOU, REAL DOWN HEARTED RIDERS.
> ...


Hey , i'll be hostin' a little get together this year . it's gonna be called : THE HOT- DOG HOPP !!!! It's gonna be sponsored by : GARTNER'S COUNTRY MEAT MARKET :biggrin: There will be FREE hot dogs , along with some cash prizes , and a " PEOPLES CHOICE " trophy !! , that might go to a showcar , bicycle , hopper , or even an under- construction !!! the cash will be out of my own pocket , but somethin's better than nothin', right?? anyway , its still early winter , so if any sugestions , post- up , if anyones even interested in going ,O.K . :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YOU KNOW IM DOWN TO HELP ANYWAY I CAN.

BTW GARTNERS MEAT MARKET DOES HAVE THE BEST MEATS IN TOWN.

NOT KISSIN ASS JUST SPEAKIN TRUTH


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

i have been kicking this idea around for awhile now, thought i would throw it out there, this has been done before, but how about throwing a
"amateur boxing show / car show"
the details are-
- THE INSURANCE, a senction purchased thru USA BOXING INC. 
for 275.00 cover the boxers and the perticipants in the event of anything going wrong with the amateur boxing show. 
coverage is somewhere like a couple of million per boxer.
RING RENTAL- usally around 500.00 for a one or 2 day event.
OUTSIDE VENUE- where the cars and boxing ring can be show cased.
TROPHYS for the boxers- im sure anyone who puts on car shows knows about this-
even donated trophys swapped with a boxer on top would work..??
as i personally know most of you guys throw them away anyway..lol..(bigtony)  
-the boxing team would cordinate the whole "boxing" event part of the show - 
we would find a doctor to donate his day, cordinate the officials, judges, ref, ect. 
i think this could be somthing really nice- most teams travel from all over the northwest, so just about every local state- city- and town would be represented from yakima-tricities-portland-seattle-spokana-vancouver-salem-hillsboro-beaverton-possably even clubs from as far as idaho.
the boxing croud brings with it its own crowd, family, friends, boxing fans
a reasonable gate fee would bring in a few dollors, to subside the cost of the event...this is something that would need to be cordinated 6 or so months prior to the show so the interested partys would need to sit down and discuss the details and figure things out, this is good exposure showing the lowrider community coming together to do something positive for the kids, 
for all them cats in the northwest selling them dvd's this would be some great footage on the next disc.
just something to think about.....if it sound like a good thing... 
get at me, we would need to talk more.
Jamie


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

SOOOOO, What your saying is , since there would be ins. , and doctors , and a closed off ring , a person might be able to challenge a GRUDGE-BOUT??????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I'm in!!!!!


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Dec 27 2007, 04:37 PM~9544794
> *SOOOOO, What your saying is , since there would be ins. , and doctors , and a closed off ring , a person might be able to challenge a GRUDGE-BOUT???????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I'm in!!!!!
> *




we are on the corner of allen blvd and hall blvd in beaverton
so show up friday for training and we will get you ready.....  :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Dec 27 2007, 04:40 PM~9544814
> *we are on the corner of allen blvd and hall blvd in beaverton
> so show up friday for training and we will get you ready.....   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Dec 27 2007, 04:37 PM~9544794
> *SOOOOO, What your saying is , since there would be ins. , and doctors , and a closed off ring , a person might be able to challenge a GRUDGE-BOUT???????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I'm in!!!!!
> *


DAMN MIKE YOU WANT TO BEAT ME UP TOO???? :biggrin: :biggrin: 

ADD A CUSTOM MOTORCYCLE AND PITBULL SHOW WITH IT --THAT WOULD BE OFF THE CHAIN.


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 27 2007, 05:31 PM~9545172
> *DAMN MIKE YOU WANT TO BEAT ME UP TOO???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ADD A CUSTOM MOTORCYCLE AND PITBULL SHOW WITH IT --THAT WOULD BE OFF THE CHAIN.
> *



i dont know how the dog show would go over, 
but choppers, lowrods, whatever,....
IRONIC YOU SAID OFF THE CHAIN....
if you ever been to one of these dog shows....
theres always some asshole who cant control his dog, 
i know sugga's cool, but seen more then a few fights break out at dog shows. 
seen some knuckle head with
a pit mixed with god knows what....120 pounds plus ....
anyway, the dog was fighting his owners leash and trying to go after any dog in 1000 yards of him, 
so the dogs owner...after 20 minutes of not being able to control his dog finally got tired and put the dog away in his car....
funny part was, ...we walked past the car with the dog in it a hour later and
the dog was chewing up the steering wheel....lol.... dog fucked up his car....lol...
i dont think a pit show would be a good mix with kids and parent.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 27 2007, 05:31 PM~9545172
> *DAMN MIKE YOU WANT TO BEAT ME UP TOO???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ADD A CUSTOM MOTORCYCLE AND PITBULL SHOW WITH IT --THAT WOULD BE OFF THE CHAIN.
> *


You know me rider , i'm not wantin' to beat any one up :0


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey , babyheuy , you got any old , outa- shape , has beens like me over there, that could slap me around a little bit ??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  just for fun ???


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Dec 27 2007, 06:23 PM~9545554
> *Hey , babyheuy , you got any old , outa- shape , has beens like me over there, that could slap me around a little bit ???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:   just for fun ???
> *



most of the kids in the gym are between 8 thru 15 yrs old,
im taking 4 of them to great falls montana next week for rerional silver gloves,
then depending how we do there, its off to missouri end of january to national silver gloves....
dont think eather of us want any part of these knuckle heads..lol..
the only old, outta shape, has been i got in the gym right now .... :biggrin: ....
is me...!!!....however... im retired now...but when you see paul next, tell him... 
ill make my come back to the ring, 
when he makes his comeback to the pit....  ...lol....


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 27 2007, 06:31 PM~9545172
> *DAMN MIKE YOU WANT TO BEAT ME UP TOO???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ADD A CUSTOM MOTORCYCLE AND PITBULL SHOW WITH IT --THAT WOULD BE OFF THE CHAIN.
> *


a car shows a car show.INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB IS HAVING A SHOW/HOP AGAIN THIS YEAR NOT SURE OF TIME AND LOCATION AS FAR AS NOW BUT I WILL ANNOUNCE IT ASAP.LAST YEAR WE HAD A GREAT TURNOUT HOPEFULLY WE CAN DO IT AGAIN. THE BEST HOP OF THE YEAR LAST YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Dec 27 2007, 06:49 PM~9545752
> *most of the kids in the gym are between 8 thru 15 yrs old,
> im taking 4 of them to great falls montana next week for rerional silver gloves,
> then depending how we do there, its off to missouri end of january to national silver gloves....
> ...


Tell the kids i wish them the best !! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: And i'll let paul know !!!   Peace ,D-


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 27 2007, 07:06 PM~9545867
> *a car shows a car show.INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB IS HAVING A SHOW/HOP AGAIN THIS YEAR NOT SURE OF TIME AND LOCATION AS FAR AS NOW BUT I WILL ANNOUNCE IT ASAP.LAST YEAR WE HAD A GREAT TURNOUT HOPEFULLY WE CAN DO IT AGAIN. THE BEST HOP OF THE YEAR LAST YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Ya-already know i'll be there !!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Dec 27 2007, 07:10 PM~9545896
> *Tell the kids i wish them the best !! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  And i'll let paul know !!!    Peace ,D-
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Dec 27 2007, 08:13 PM~9545928
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I HAVE A 8YR OLD AND A 9 YEAR OLD THEY WERE IN IKEDO,BUT ID LIKE TO PUT THEM IN BOXING NOW,PM ME SOME INFO.


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

we are in beaverton if you want to make the drive, 
or even to have your boys up to check it out and see if its something they wanna do, our first thing is ..we always practice safety, headgear, 16 oz gloves, 
and there is always a coach in the ring when there sparring, 
we practice mon-wed-fri 6pm-8pm
were in the old beaverton library, corner of allen and hall blvd.
in fact...click on the beaverton pal video in my signature and it will show our gym 
we charge 68.00 a year...best deal around, but every gym is different
there are gym all over, thought i read your in vancouver now..???..
theres a vancouver pal gym, 
but, let me dig around and ill post up some info in reguards to the local gyms.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Dec 27 2007, 08:35 PM~9546120
> *we are in beaverton if you want to make the drive,
> or even to have your boys up to check it out and see if its something they wanna do, our first thing is ..we always practice safety, headgear, 16 oz gloves,
> and there is always a coach in the ring when there sparring,
> ...


I STILL LIVE IN PORTLAND AND DO ALL MY STUFF HERE I JUST HAVE THE SHOP IN V.W. ACTUALLY I LIVE CLOSE TO HALL AND ALLEN,THATS WHY I POSTED ITS CLOSE FOR MY KIDS TO GET THERE. WE WILL HAVE TO COME CHECK IT OUT. THANKS FOR THE INFO.


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 27 2007, 07:14 PM~9545941
> *I HAVE A 8YR OLD AND A 9 YEAR OLD THEY WERE IN IKEDO,BUT ID LIKE TO PUT THEM IN BOXING NOW,PM ME SOME INFO.
> *


cool, stop by and check it out.

beaverton pal
Boxing Team
12500 SW. Allen Blvd
Beaverton
OR
97005
503-519-6365


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Dec 27 2007, 04:24 PM~9544696
> *i have been kicking this idea around for awhile now, thought i would throw it out there, this has been done before, but how about throwing a
> "amateur boxing show / car show"
> the details are-
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I dont throw them away thats a waste of a good $40 LOL im down to try and be at and supprt any lowrider event i can make it to in the NW we need to keep this shit alive up here


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 27 2007, 08:55 PM~9546310
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I dont throw them away thats a waste of a good $40 LOL im down to try and be at and supprt any lowrider event i can make it to in the NW we need to keep this shit alive up here
> *


ITS GONNA BE A GOOD YEAR BIG TONY DONT TRIP,
BRING OUT ONE OR FIVE OF THEM CARS AND PUT IT DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 27 2007, 07:55 PM~9546310
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I dont throw them away thats a waste of a good $40 LOL im down to try and be at and supprt any lowrider event i can make it to in the NW we need to keep this shit alive up here
> *



dident you post a pic awhile back of your garbage cans sitting on the curb
and a bunch of trophys sitting next to them......... :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Dec 27 2007, 08:01 PM~9546386
> *dident you post a pic awhile back of your garbage cans sitting on the curb
> and a bunch of trophys sitting next to them......... :scrutinize: :biggrin:
> *


I dont think so but if i did i found it on the net


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 27 2007, 08:46 PM~9547065
> *I dont think so but if i did i found it on the net
> *



tone you got any references for car shipping..??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Dec 27 2007, 08:51 PM~9547143
> *tone you got any references for car shipping..??
> *


From where to where dependable auto shippers is pretty decent if you have a running car because you can use there terminal to terminal options and save alot depending on how far the term is from you that is


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

details - both cars run good whats terminal shipping mean..??
one car is in zip code 90717 lomita, ca 
and the other car is in 97008 beaverton, or
you got any phone numbers..??


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds good,

as far as a dog show dont forget to get at BIG CASPER he has some of the best lookin pits i ever seen..

and of course yall know i will try n make it to any shows i can....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Dec 27 2007, 08:56 PM~9547212
> *details - both cars run good whats terminal shipping mean..??
> one car is in zip code 90717 lomita, ca
> and the other car is in 97008 beaverton, or
> ...


Terminal means you take car drop it off at the term most likley tow yard it sits there until it ships out saves you alot of money that and if you deny there $200 ins will save you too

CALL TOLL-FREE 1-866-327-8060 
you can get instant quote online right away and see how far the terminals are form you location
http://www.dasautoshippers.com/

also if anyone needs a tow or (transport wa/oregon) local in the portland area BIGTONYS TOWING AND TRANSPORT is now working out of portland oregon 503-935-7449 $40 hook $2.50 a mile


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 27 2007, 10:13 PM~9547421
> *Terminal means you take car drop it off at the term most likley tow yard it sits there until it ships out saves you alot of money that and if you deny there $200 ins will save you too
> 
> CALL TOLL-FREE 1-866-327-8060
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 27 2007, 11:13 PM~9547421
> *Terminal means you take car drop it off at the term most likley tow yard it sits there until it ships out saves you alot of money that and if you deny there $200 ins will save you too
> 
> CALL TOLL-FREE 1-866-327-8060
> ...


Baller :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 27 2007, 09:29 PM~9547545
> *Baller :cheesy:
> *


I bought this








to haul this







and for the Transport side  :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 27 2007, 11:41 PM~9547631
> *I bought this
> 
> 
> ...


Super duper Baller. :0


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 27 2007, 09:13 PM~9547421
> *Terminal means you take car drop it off at the term most likley tow yard it sits there until it ships out saves you alot of money that and if you deny there $200 ins will save you too
> 
> CALL TOLL-FREE 1-866-327-8060
> ...






    ....your killin em tone....... :roflmao:
thanks for the link fam. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

baby huey I was joking about the boxing- we dont need anymore violence. Even though its not violent in your eyes.

boxing and lowriding dont mix

the off the chain was a joke.

i won a few blue ribbons with my bitch- never seen a problem at a dog show. Maybe because people respect each others dogs. Lowrider shows cant say the same. So bring in a ring and watch people get in fights all day?? Fuck it call some boyz from team quest and really get some action.


BIG I was our best show of the year- did you make it?

BEST OF LUCK ANYWAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HOW BOUT THE BLVD TOUR? AND GOLD RUSH


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 27 2007, 11:41 PM~9547631
> *I bought this
> 
> 
> ...


were's that truck from?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THANKS 4 TAKIN CARE OF US TONY!!!!


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> baby huey I was joking about the boxing- we dont need anymore violence. Even though its not violent in your eyes.
> So bring in a ring and watch people get in fights all day??
> boxing and lowriding dont mix
> 
> ...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

i started the damn topic... finally no comments aaahhhh, " this guy????" judge yourself before others. 

May the new year treat you right. No HATE in 08


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BACK 2 SHOWS-WE NEED TO SUPPORT THE GOLD RUSH TOUR.. THEY ARE LOOKIN AROUND TACOMA AREA FOR THE VENUE. MAIN FOCUS ON LOWRIDERS BUT ITS A FULL FLEDGED CUSTOM CAR SHOW!!! COME FROM DOWN SOUTH.  CANT HATE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Dec 28 2007, 11:39 AM~9551057
> *were's that truck from?
> *


Ft Meyers Florida you ever been there or just seen it on cops :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THEM GATORS ARE A TRIP!!


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 28 2007, 02:07 PM~9552119
> *i started the damn topic... finally no comments aaahhhh,     " this guy????"   judge yourself before others.
> 
> May the new year treat you right. No HATE in 08
> *






im biteing my tongue right now,........shit...... i think im bleeding..... :happysad: 
im gonna try and start to set an example.
best of new years too....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

mines got several scars- congrats on the new baby.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NEW FRIENDS PUTTING TOGETHER A BBQ

SOME TYPE OF HOP MARCH 30 BETWEEN BIG I AND 503 MIKES CREW.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 29 2007, 08:37 AM~9557621
> *NEW FRIENDS PUTTING TOGETHER A BBQ
> 
> SOME TYPE OF HOP MARCH 30 BETWEEN BIG I AND 503 MIKES CREW.
> *


Don't forget the solo guy , with the exhibition truck hopper , doin' it for the love!!!!!    :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

AS IT SHOULD BE DIAMOND.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 29 2007, 10:37 AM~9557621
> *NEW FRIENDS PUTTING TOGETHER A BBQ
> 
> SOME TYPE OF HOP MARCH 30 BETWEEN BIG I AND 503 MIKES CREW.
> *



HEY RIDER ITS BIG MIKE VS BIG KILLA :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

cool.... whatevea


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Dec 29 2007, 11:42 PM~9562812
> *HEY RIDER ITS BIG MIKE VS BIG KILLA    :biggrin:
> *


quiet man,ITS FAT MIKE VS THE NW KING.
HES CHALLENGING, IM LAUGHING.

I GOT A G BODY FOR YOUR ASS TOO.
YOU CATS ARE GET CLOWNED. :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 30 2007, 09:13 AM~9564781
> *quiet man,ITS FAT MIKE VS THE NW KING.
> HES CHALLENGING, IM LAUGHING.
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

sounds like The Shit...


butchers ready to chop... i mean hop


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 28 2007, 04:20 PM~9552183
> *Ft Meyers Florida you ever been there or just seen it on cops :biggrin:
> *


i went there on a quick vacation(lol)


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> baby huey I was joking about the boxing- we dont need anymore violence.
> Even though its not violent in your eyes.
> boxing and lowriding dont mix
> So bring in a ring and watch people get in fights all day?? Fuck it call some boyz from team quest and really get some action.
> ...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> > baby huey I was joking about the boxing- we dont need anymore violence.
> > Even though its not violent in your eyes.
> > boxing and lowriding dont mix
> > So bring in a ring and watch people get in fights all day?? Fuck it call some boyz from team quest and really get some action.
> ...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

not mad here.. got payed and clowned Spokanes Arena and prime time TV. Met some cool guys- scripted not pretend. I saw alot of scars close up that most boxers would never receive. Those guys work extemely hard 4 5 days a week. 3 billion dollar a year business, Mr Vince doing somethin right the fringe bennies were the best. Teaching Eddie G. to hop a car with all these famous wresters applauding us. will be unforgetable- My car hand picked by him was cool too.

Doing what I can....

Just put barbed wire up instead of ropes lol


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TEAM QUEST


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 30 2007, 04:20 PM~9567140
> *not mad here.. got payed and clowned Spokanes Arena and prime time TV. Met some cool guys- scripted not pretend. I saw alot of scars close up that most boxers would never receive. Those guys work extemely hard 4 5 days a week. 3 billion dollar a year business, Mr Vince doing somethin right the fringe bennies were the best. Teaching Eddie G. to hop a car with all these famous wresters applauding us. will be unforgetable- My car hand picked by him was cool too.
> 
> Doing what I can....
> ...



i was laughing with my boy gerald who does that mma stuff
over at jr's last night, we were watching UFC,
we we were jokeing about back in the days watching hulk hogan 
we thought that a "full nelson" was a bad muther fuckin move, :roflmao: 
years later we havent seen one cat tap out because he got trapped in one....
i know some cats ave died wresling, but theres alot of circus performers and stunt men who do te same thing everday
but i admitt i did watch wwf whe i was a kid, JYD and super fly was my dudes :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HUGHES TAPPIN LAST NIGHT WAS CRAZY..

GOT HIM WITH A FAKE ARM BAR HAHAA


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

PS WHAT YOUR DOING WITH THOSE KIDS ARE GREAT.. DONT GET ME WRONG IM SURE YOUR A MENTOR FOR MANY OF THEM. SAY HI TO JR 4 ME.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

Naw , man - it wasn't JYD , It was Randy Savage !!! the macho- man !!! _OOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHYYYYYEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:_


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 30 2007, 04:39 PM~9567267
> *PS WHAT YOUR DOING WITH THOSE KIDS ARE GREAT.. DONT GET ME WRONG IM SURE YOUR A MENTOR FOR MANY OF THEM. SAY HI TO JR 4 ME.
> *


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Dec 30 2007, 04:52 PM~9567364
> *Naw , man - it wasn't JYD , It was Randy Savage !!! the macho- man !!! OOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHYYYYYEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


_



i remeber a match when jimmy "super fly" snooka fought a cage match with don "the rock" marocco and super fly got "ON TOP" of the cage and mutha fuckin jumped off the top an flew down like super man thru the air,
and landed on don the rock...
THAT SHIT WAS CRAZY...!!!...
so later on we talked this kid from the neighbrhood into jumping off his roof onto his trampoline in his bakyard....
everything went great... till he landed ......then bounced off the trampoline 
and landed on his side on the grass and broke his arm..... :rofl: ....we were dicks as kids....... :roflmao: 
i got 25 more stories justlike that about that same kid.....lol....
Like when we talked him into getting into a old tire and rolled him down this hill...LOL...OH SHIT IT HURTS....LOL.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
we were some bad ass little kids...._


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CALL ME HOMIE LETS GET THE HOTDOG HOP IN THE WORKS!!
I KNOW ALOT OF GUYS WOULD PROBABLY LIKE TO TAKE A PIT STOP @ THE VIEWPOINT A BLOCK AWAY... HEEHEE...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I USE TO RUN INTO ROWDY PIPER GROWING UP HE LIVED NEAR MY TOWN. ITS ODD TO SEE THEM IN PERSON CAUSE ALOT ARENT THAT BIG AS THEY SEEM ON TV


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 30 2007, 07:03 PM~9567964
> *I USE TO RUN INTO ROWDY PIPER GROWING UP HE LIVED NEAR MY TOWN. ITS ODD TO SEE THEM IN PERSON CAUSE ALOT ARENT THAT BIG AS THEY SEEM ON TV
> *


He used to have a Gym around Beaverton if i'm not mistaken...I visited it when i was just a youngster....my homeboys uncle played profootball back then and worked out at his gym...he had all kinda pics of fools that had been in there almost a shrine to pro wrestling, boxing, and all other sports.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Dec 30 2007, 10:30 PM~9570413
> *He used to have a Gym around Beaverton if i'm not mistaken...I visited it when i was just a youngster....my homeboys uncle played profootball back then and worked out at his gym...he had all kinda pics of fools that had been in there almost a shrine to pro wrestling, boxing, and all other sports.
> *


a very down to earth nice guy.

anyone remember pipers pit stop???

transmission shop he had i think in s.e. :biggrin: 

whats good big SHUESTER???


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Dec 30 2007, 10:30 PM~9570413
> *He used to have a Gym around Beaverton if i'm not mistaken...I visited it when i was just a youngster....my homeboys uncle played profootball back then and worked out at his gym...he had all kinda pics of fools that had been in there almost a shrine to pro wrestling, boxing, and all other sports.
> *







piper had a house up this way, his kids go "or" went, to cooper mountain school with my nephews, seen and talked to him a few time at the 24 hr. fitness on scholls ferry rd. bout year ago havent seen him around lately ...... but nice guy.



206ness, -
you remember any of the fighters he had pics with,
alot of great fighters have come out of the northwest back in the day,
in fact, alot of people dont know this but,
portland was built and developed with boxing money,
there was the underground bare knuckle fights underground in the early 1900's under portland in the shanghai tunnels....
but, even after that ....in the 60's was the moyer family,
if you ever heard of the moyer towers, moyer theaters or SE moyer st. 
so on and so on....the moyer brothers were fighters back in the 60's 
denny moyer, tommy moyer and there was a third brother...cant remember...
but denney moyer had 140 pro fights, and made alot of $$$...
he fought and beat both sugar ray robinson and emille griffith.
the moyers took there fight money, built the moyer theaters, 
and also developed alot of the downtown portland area.
cant remember the whole story, but with a business partner they 
bought a pro hockey team, and later sold it, 
its still the same team playing in another big city now, 
but then split with the partner and the partner bought the trail blazers, 
so in a way portland and its only professional sports team 
is a result of boxing :cheesy:


----------



## loose the aditude (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 30 2007, 10:13 AM~9564781
> *quiet man,ITS FAT MIKE VS THE NW KING.
> HES CHALLENGING, IM LAUGHING.
> 
> ...


fat mike hopping gary from showtime?that's the only king in the north west.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

your the queen of misspelled names hahaha

attitude.. heres your crown


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

there is no king of the northwest.......its just pepole doing what they do best...build hoppers and hop


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Dec 31 2007, 04:44 PM~9575971
> *there is no king of the northwest.......its just pepole doing what they do best...build hoppers and hop
> *


 nice positive statement


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 31 2007, 06:00 PM~9576621
> * nice positive statement
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

NO MORE MESSIN WITH THE BS FROM 07 LETS MAKE 08 GREAT AND SAY FUUUCCCCCKKKKKK THAT HATE


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 31 2007, 07:42 PM~9577317
> *NO MORE MESSIN WITH THE BS FROM 07 LETS MAKE 08 GREAT AND SAY FUUUCCCCCKKKKKK THAT HATE
> *


WELL SED BIG TONE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Happy new years to all. I'll see you on the showroom floor next year. Be safe and don't drink and drive. And if you do make sure your not driving your lowrider,


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 31 2007, 07:42 PM~9577317
> *NO MORE MESSIN WITH THE BS FROM 07 LETS MAKE 08 GREAT AND SAY FUUUCCCCCKKKKKK THAT HATE
> *


My new motto is : fuck the hate ," DEMONSTRATE THE GATE " in 08 !!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

FUCK IT MIKE JUST SHOW IT :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 1 2008, 09:43 AM~9579916
> *FUCK IT MIKE JUST SHOW IT :biggrin:
> *


Do me a favor , if you EVER see me trying to "SHOW" my hopper , now , or 10 yrs. from now , JUST SHOOT ME !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THATS MY BOY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NEW YEARS WAS CRAZZY - HOPE EVERYONE WAS SAFE !! 08 BABY


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Dec 31 2007, 06:44 PM~9575971
> *there is no king of the northwest.......its just pepole doing what they do best...build hoppers and hop
> *


lets everybody have a fun year in 08.i don't have a car this year so i'll be on the side lines.i prey for more hoppers this year.


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

gonna throw another get together in woodburn day before fathers day trophys, food, give aways, bbqs, maybe a cruz after like last year


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HEY CISCO- HOPE ALLS GOOD.... HAPPY N/Y


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jan 1 2008, 04:57 PM~9582213
> *gonna throw another get together in woodburn day before fathers day trophys, food, give aways, bbqs, maybe a cruz after like last year
> *


Whats-up buddy , i'm gonna be tryin' to do the same , not a big-ol extravaganza , but a simple little get together , a little free sausage , some show cars , a little hoppin' , it's my first time , so be gentle !!! D-


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 1 2008, 07:14 PM~9582389
> *Whats-up buddy , i'm gonna be tryin' to do the same , not a big-ol extravaganza , but a simple little get together , a little free sausage , some show cars , a little hoppin' , it's my first time , so be gentle !!! D-
> *


 :0


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 1 2008, 05:20 PM~9582428
> *:0
> *


Ha ,ha ,ha , let me explain :0 .....My family owns a butcher shop / sausage kitchen , "Quality " stuff !!.. i will be providing FREE HOT-DOGS to any one who wants one , or two !! :cheesy: :cheesy: but it is going to be a "bring your own " BBQ ! D-


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 1 2008, 07:30 PM~9582503
> *Ha ,ha ,ha , let me explain :0 .....My family owns a butcher shop / sausage kitchen , "Quality " stuff !!.. i will be providing FREE HOT-DOGS to any one  who wants one , or two !! :cheesy:  :cheesy: but it is going to be a  "bring your own " BBQ !  D-
> *


I was just messing with ya, I was wondering about your name, makes sense now.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Jan 1 2008, 05:57 PM~9582213
> *gonna throw another get together in woodburn day before fathers day trophys, food, give aways, bbqs, maybe a cruz after like last year
> *


not to start anythang...i seen that boulavard doin that picnic at XXX fathers day weekend up here in seattle area


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 1 2008, 05:14 PM~9582389
> *Whats-up buddy , i'm gonna be tryin' to do the same , not a big-ol extravaganza , but a simple little get together , a little free sausage , some show cars , a little hoppin' , it's my first time , so be gentle !!! D-
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

bet u got on right now Tone ahahahha


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

happy new year


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 1 2008, 12:21 PM~9580405
> *Do me a favor , if you EVER see me trying to "SHOW" my hopper , now , or 10 yrs. from now , JUST SHOOT ME !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


mike if you showin your ride i think i would have to go nuts and take it to the hop pit myself...    

that alone would make you wanna shoot yaself.... :biggrin: 

happy new years yall i can say this i had a SMASHED good time.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Where the fuck everyone go????


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

Aztecas CC & Nocturnal 2nd Annual Picnic Show & Shine


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

PEOPLES GETTING TRIED OF THE SHIT.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jan 1 2008, 09:30 PM~9584580
> *happy new year
> *


MAY IT BE A GOOD ONE HOMIE 2 U-- NO BROKEN BONES!!!!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 5 2008, 02:53 AM~9612666
> *Where the fuck everyone go????
> *


I'm still here , waitin' for a time and a place , ""AS USUAL "", ready- and waiting !! man , i hate this winter shit !!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: Fuck it , i'm gonna pull it out right now and serve myself some " BREAKFAST-BUMPER " !!! :biggrin: that should take the edge off !!! :0 :0   D-


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

anyone showing at the seattle roadster show?

heard some people might


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 5 2008, 10:06 AM~9613400
> *MAY IT BE A GOOD ONE HOMIE 2 U-- NO BROKEN BONES!!!!!
> *



Thanks...and thats 4 sure :biggrin:


----------



## 1lo620 (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jan 1 2008, 07:05 PM~9583339
> *not to start anythang...i seen that boulavard doin that picnic at XXX fathers day weekend up here in seattle area
> *


They where a no show last year, never cancelled the show, a few from my group showed up and the manager said that no one from the club was coming and the show was off....So I have this funny feeling they wont be doing the show in 08, at least not at XXX....


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1lo620_@Jan 5 2008, 07:00 PM~9616777
> *They where a no show last year, never cancelled the show, a few from my group showed up and the manager said that no one from the club was coming and the show was off....So I have this funny feeling they wont be doing the show in 08, at least not at XXX....
> *


well i got some pix from last year in the rain...


----------



## 84boxchevy (Apr 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 27 2007, 09:13 PM~9547421
> *Terminal means you take car drop it off at the term most likley tow yard it sits there until it ships out saves you alot of money that and if you deny there $200 ins will save you too
> 
> CALL TOLL-FREE 1-866-327-8060
> ...


How much would you charge to do a tow from portland to Eugene homie?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84boxchevy_@Jan 5 2008, 09:41 PM~9617994
> *How much would you charge to do a tow from portland to Eugene homie?
> *


Call the 503-935-7449 talk to the driver hell give you all the rates


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Dec 27 2007, 09:01 PM~9546386
> *dident you post a pic awhile back of your garbage cans sitting on the curb
> and a bunch of trophys sitting next to them......... :scrutinize: :biggrin:
> *


i did :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jan 6 2008, 08:12 AM~9619995
> *i did  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Don't take this the wrong way , to each there own , everyone knows i do it for the the love , but seein' that - makes me sick to my stomach !!! :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

i still have enough to fill it up again,, i had way to many of them..  had to make room for other stuff..


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jan 6 2008, 09:06 AM~9620226
> *i still have enough to fill it up again,, i had way to many of them..  had to make room for other stuff..
> *


Ya, hopefully i'll be there someday , i've got a few , not enuf ' ta toss out yet , someday , maybe .


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 6 2008, 11:11 AM~9620595
> *Ya, hopefully i'll be there someday , i've got a few , not enuf ' ta toss out yet , someday , maybe .
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jan 6 2008, 09:06 AM~9620226
> *i still have enough to fill it up again,, i had way to many of them..  had to make room for other stuff..
> *


Save them for the trophy hunters at the show you know the guys that get all mad that they didnt get one just hand them one so they feal like there car is better now i mean arent all our cars just nothing if we dont get a trophy LOL :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

x2


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

Tony, i never get "MAD ", I just cry ,  then go home and beat my wife , and kick my dog !!! Wait a minute , I don't have a wife , or a dog !!!! But if i did , that's what i'd do !!!    So remember that , cuz' it'll be your fault , then how could you live with yourself ?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 6 2008, 01:12 PM~9621294
> *Save them for the trophy hunters at the show you know the guys that get all mad that they didnt get one just hand them one so they feal like there car is better now i mean arent all our cars just nothing if we dont get a trophy LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

JUST A FYI;

PUYALLUP FAIRGROUNDS--PUYALLUP

Corvette & High Performance Meet 
Dates: February 9, 2008 - February 10, 2008 
Location: ShowPlex, Pavilion, Expo Hall 

Early Bird Model T Swap Meet & Car Show 
Dates: February 16, 2008 - February 17, 2008 
Location: ShowPlex, Pavilion, Expo Hall 
Phone: 253-952-4385


EVERGREEN STATE FAIRGROUNDS--MONROE

Auto Swap Meet
5/17/2008 - 5/18/2008

Early Ford V-8 Club's Auto Swap Meet
Information: [email protected] OR
800-645-4997
More information TBA


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 6 2008, 01:41 PM~9621823
> *Tony, i never get "MAD ", I  just cry ,   then go home and beat my wife , and kick my dog !!! Wait a minute , I don't have a wife , or a dog !!!! But if i did , that's what i'd do !!!      So remember that , cuz' it'll be your fault , then how could you live with yourself ?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn Mike dont catch a DV case now LOL and animal abuse is just as bad these days do you need an anger managment # LOL  :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THANKS FOR THE HOOK-UP TODAY MIKE!!! STAY COOL....


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

It sounds to me like hulkamania is still alive and running well brothers!!!

My favorite was Mr. Perfect and Ric Flair "WOOOOOO!!!!"


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

No problem rider , i know them dudes in MINN. will dig the videos !!!    They said they tried to get the "other -guy " to go film them , even offered to pay for accomedations , Never got a response :angry: :angry: so they said "HELL-YA " to a northwest chronicles video   Ya know , those guys can really shoot some kandy's , there club is the " STREET-SWEEPAZ " from twin ports , cool dudes .D-


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LET THEM KNOW IM STOKED TOO!! STICKERS TO COME


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

ttt, i heard that gold rush tour wasnt happenin no more :dunno:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 7 2008, 11:28 AM~9630700
> *ttt, i heard that gold rush tour wasnt happenin no more :dunno:
> *


doesnt sound like it... all that hype for nothing


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

would be nice tho to have them come up this way :thumbsup:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 6 2008, 11:44 PM~9627456
> *It sounds to me like hulkamania is still alive and running well brothers!!!
> 
> My favorite was Mr. Perfect and Ric Flair "WOOOOOO!!!!"
> *


 "WHO YOU CALLIN' A HAS - BEEN BROTHER ? OOOHHHYYYEEEEAAAAA!!!!!"


----------



## how_high? (Feb 27, 2006)

The hop between Big Mike and Little Killer should be great we get to see Big Mike serve that Ass. Who else is gonna show? Jendas? Gary? Big T? Big Will????


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

weres it gonna be at?


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

I'll Be there. I'll just be a spectator though.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 9 2008, 07:21 PM~9652623
> *weres it gonna be at?
> *


x-2


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT UP BUTCHER MAN THANKS AGAIN
TOUGH TO TAKE ON THE *I* BEST OF LUCK.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: The truck will be there , like always !!!!! just with a little more " BLING " .....D-


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by how_high?_@Jan 9 2008, 06:50 PM~9652300
> *The hop between Big Mike and Little Killer should be great we get to see Big Mike serve that Ass. Who else is gonna show? Jendas? Gary? Big T? Big Will????
> *


that bullshit will get you fuct up, come say it to my face.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by how_high?_@Jan 9 2008, 06:50 PM~9652300
> *The hop between Big Mike and Little Killer should be great we get to see Big Mike serve that Ass. Who else is gonna show? Jendas? Gary? Big T? Big Will????
> *


I ALREADY HIT 95 ON MAY 27TH 2007 WHERE WAS MIKE OR YOU ***,
YEAH WATCHIN ME DO IT. MIKE WONT EVEN BE ABLE TO GET THAT SO
GO JUMP OFF A BRIDGE, OR SINK 30,000 INTO A RIDE AND COME SEE ME.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by how_high?_@Jan 9 2008, 05:50 PM~9652300
> *The hop between Big Mike and Little Killer should be great we get to see Big Mike serve that Ass. Who else is gonna show? Jendas? Gary? Big T? Big Will????
> *


Who this B???


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by how_high?_@Jan 9 2008, 07:50 PM~9652300
> *The hop between Big Mike and Little Killer should be great we get to see Big Mike serve that Ass. Who else is gonna show? Jendas? Gary? Big T? Big Will????
> *


Come on man lets not start with the shit talking again. Keep it cool.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 10 2008, 12:02 PM~9658541
> *Come on man lets not start with the shit talking again. Keep it cool.
> *


x2 and wheres it gona be???


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

thats the shit


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 10 2008, 11:22 AM~9658751
> *thats the shit
> *


whos the shit.keep it up, i havent said shit in here.why do you always butt in? hows that 64 coming anyways? i seen it on craigs list 4 free!!!!!keep pushing and im going to knock your ass out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! keep my name out of your mouth.. :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WASNT TALKN BOUT U, I DONT KNOW YOU, NOBODY CLAIMS YOU

WHO ARE U? YOUR A NAMELESS COWARD. COME ON DUDE GROW UP.

MAN U GOT A BIG MOUTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WHY YOU WORRIED BOUT WHAT I GOT? AHAHAHAHA


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 7 2008, 05:27 AM~9628595
> *No problem rider , i know them dudes in MINN. will dig the videos !!!      They said they tried to get the "other -guy " to go film them , even offered to pay for accomedations , Never got a response  :angry:  :angry: so they said "HELL-YA " to a northwest chronicles video     Ya know , those guys can really shoot some kandy's , there club is the " STREET-SWEEPAZ " from twin ports , cool dudes .D-
> *




:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:   :thumbsup: 

Man I Just Had To Come Threw And Show Some "DIAMOND MIKE"</span> This Dude Has Showed Us Nothin But RESPECT Since We Been Choppin It Up On These Forums ...................
SO YO "MIKE" I SEE YA BIG HOMIE DOIN THE DAAAAAAMN THANG ON THESE
RIDERCHRONICLES DVDS GOOD LOOKIN OUT BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
OH YAAaaAaaA I WILL BE ORDERIN SOME MORE & I M GONNA NEED SOME STICKERS 2.................................. :biggrin:


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

THANXX THESE RIDERSCHRONICLES R SUM GOOD SHIT MAN :0 :0 :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THANKS HOMIE THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT!!!! GOOD LOOKIN OUT FOR REAL...


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

"""RIDERCHRONICLES GOIN' WORLDWIDE !!!!!"""....I thought they'd dig-em  ......MRDRAMABOXX , What you doin' up in this Northwest shit???? Now your startin' to act like me !!.. " eavesdroppin' ", on that Minn.- Wi., "STREETSWEEPAZ" Stuff!!!, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: L.O.L. :biggrin: .... Anybody up here want to see some" krazy kandy paintin',", Check out the Streetsweepaz , "THERE NOT PROFESSIONAL , BUT FFAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR FROM NOVICE "!!!!!! Much respect to the boyz from TWINPORTS ....    D-


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

thanks to diamond and the all other riders out there!!!
Big love to Minn. thats where my luxury sport went too. rollin a R.O. plaque


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 10 2008, 06:44 PM~9661363
> *"""RIDERCHRONICLES GOIN' WORLDWIDE !!!!!"""....I thought they'd dig-em   ......MRDRAMABOXX , What you doin' up in this Northwest shit???? Now your startin' to act like me !!.. " eavesdroppin' ", on that Minn.- Wi., "STREETSWEEPAZ" Stuff!!!, :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: L.O.L. :biggrin: .... Anybody up here want to see some" krazy kandy paintin',", Check out the Streetsweepaz , "THERE NOT PROFESSIONAL , BUT FFAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR FROM NOVICE "!!!!!! Much respect to the boyz from TWINPORTS ....       D-
> *



HEEEeeeeEEeLL YAaaAaAaAaAAaa I M!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: mrdramaboxx, vengence, P-TOWNBUTCHER, ESE JAVIER



:wave: 1 More Time "GOOD LOOKIN OUT BRO"........................ :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

You should post a couple pics Rider , so they know !!! That LS was before my time , but it was / is one of the cleanest anywhere  It might seem like i'm kissin' ass , but , alot of people forget you've been in it for a long time . I remember sittin' over at Paul & Brandy's when i first met them , we watched a VHS tape of you truck hoppin' back in 1971!!! " or was it 61' ? LOL . :biggrin: Anyway , that LS might still be rollin' up there , POST-IT!!...D-


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave: looks like the same ol business yall,and ill try n make it to as many shows as possible yall,just tryin to get my liscence back right now.. 

yo ryan hit me up bro i got some money for ya..:biggrin: and you know i dont do paypal or plastic :biggrin:


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 10 2008, 09:49 PM~9663327
> *You should post a couple pics Rider , so they know !!! That LS was before my time , but it was / is one of the cleanest anywhere  It might seem like i'm kissin' ass , but , alot of people forget you've been in it for a long time . I remember sittin' over at Paul & Brandy's when i first met them , we watched a VHS tape of you truck hoppin' back in 1971!!! " or was it 61' ? LOL . :biggrin:  Anyway , that LS might still be rollin' up there , POST-IT!!...D-
> *




:yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

BUDDY :uh:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 10 2008, 09:13 PM~9663612
> *BUDDY :uh:
> *


huh


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

15-16 years homie or something like that, Jendas me and Jusdipn c.c.
Had some of the first lowriders in p-town. Had a good run with USO Portland for a decade. had 4 or 5 rides over the years... Not bad for a poor white boy. lookin at my PORTLAND king of the street trophy as we speak. I love seeing people succeed in this sport, if you dont like it thats on u.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

what up killa- and junior and J i c u!!

Buddy?


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 10 2008, 10:34 PM~9663845
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


is that tha Elbo Elco?


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES+Jan 10 2008, 09:22 PM~9663714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHAT UP OLD SKOOL- THATS ANOTHER CAT I BEEN WATCHIN EARN HIS STRIPES!!! WHAT UP BIG DOG.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

not much homie.. :biggrin: lookin forward to another great year in the NW.. doin some upgrades to the lac while i wait.. :cheesy:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 10 2008, 05:44 PM~9661363
> *"""RIDERCHRONICLES GOIN' WORLDWIDE !!!!!"""....I thought they'd dig-em   ......MRDRAMABOXX , What you doin' up in this Northwest shit???? Now your startin' to act like me !!.. " eavesdroppin' ", on that Minn.- Wi., "STREETSWEEPAZ" Stuff!!!, :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: L.O.L. :biggrin: .... Anybody up here want to see some" krazy kandy paintin',", Check out the Streetsweepaz , "THERE NOT PROFESSIONAL , BUT FFAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR FROM NOVICE "!!!!!! Much respect to the boyz from TWINPORTS ....       D-
> *




Thats My Logo for Life !!!!

*From the Cut & Grind , To the Paint & Polish - Im still a rookie in this game But, Im far from Novice......................................................*




I came up with that myself ,,,,,,, Thank you , Thank you very much....


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

Faaarrrrrr- from novice is right !!!! I'm glad you posted up Blueberry , After i read that , i thought , Damm , i hope i dont get mis-understood , " THERES ALOT OF THAT UP HERE " , It is "your" motto !!! I'll say this much , theres only a couple of people here in Portland that do it like ya'll , and thier definitely considered PROFFESIONAL !!!!!!!   ..."MUCH RESPECT TO THE STREET-SWEEPAZ" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ...D-


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

Excuse me , that's : " PROFESSIONAL " !!!!!!!... My- bad  ...D-


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

nice stuff!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

So is anything show/bbq wise locked in yet or is it just a bunch of shit talking who dick is bigger grudge matches ???'s


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

New Friends is having another BBQ... no date yet though... probably May... :dunno:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Jan 14 2008, 12:13 AM~9688711
> *New Friends is having another BBQ...  no date yet though... probably May... :dunno:
> *


Cool ill try not to get stuck in colorado this time LOL


----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

PuroLocos will be having 2 bbq's/mini show this year, 1 will be held in Hillsboro on sun July 20, and the 2nd in salem on sat aug 30. The locations will be announced soon! These will be bbq(we will have a lot of food but u can bring your own bbq as well), mini show(we will have trophies for show cars), big hop with cash prices. More info soon! if you have any Q's post them up. :thumbsup:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

I always enjoy the" PURO LOCOS" shows , I'll be there for sure !!!!   .....D-


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 14 2008, 12:31 AM~9688812
> *Cool ill try not to get stuck in colorado this time LOL
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BlueBerry, P-TOWNBUTCHER



I try ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Wait til you see what happens here in the next few months ................................................. Im bringin the paint section up on a whole other level here......... 

Best part about it is the fact that Im gonna start teaching my sisters to slang the Kandies...................



I want them on a level so that No one - Man or Chick can ever talk down on them about thier cars - because they will have built them...............................................................................

I aint got No time for cheap ass MoFo's that want Kandy this , Kandy that , Patterns & need alot of body work ( they cant see all the rust , dents & bruises under the paint ) & these fools only want to spend $1000 total ...............................

I will never charge my club members or buddys the same amount but,,, Its like this - They offer me what they can & make sure its enough ,,, & I will give them something bad ass & more than what they pay for...........................

But,, If they or anyone EXPECTS me to do all this shit for nothing - they get nothing.........


----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 14 2008, 04:14 PM~9693032
> *I always enjoy the" PURO LOCOS" shows , I'll be there for sure !!!!    .....D-
> *


Thanks D. We enjoy having u at our events. Thanks again for your support lets make 08 a good year for the NW. NO HATE IN 08


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PuroLocos83_@Jan 14 2008, 03:31 PM~9693169
> *Thanks D. We enjoy having u at our events. Thanks again for your support lets make 08 a good year for the NW. NO HATE IN 08
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jan 14 2008, 02:28 PM~9693147
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BlueBerry, P-TOWNBUTCHER
> I try ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Wait til you see what happens here in the next few months ................................................. Im bringin the paint section up on a whole other level here.........
> ...


Ya know , BLUEBERRY , I got an exceptional deal for my kandy , actually , an un heard of deal , big respect to" Shawn M." they want it all for $1,000. ??? I know that without ANY bodywork , or ANY of the supplies it takes , just to BUY the HOUSE OF KOLORS KANDY - it's $1,000 ...And i wouldn't think the price for it is much different there, so people should respect your work cuz like i said, there's only one or two up here , and a grand wouldn't even get them on the phone!!!...D-


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

a g is just the materials!!

good going new friends stay reppin

cant wait puros locos!!!


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Can't wait to see everyone at the shows. 2008 should be a great year.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 14 2008, 03:57 PM~9693357
> *Ya know , BLUEBERRY , I got an exceptional deal for my kandy , actually , an un heard of deal , big respect to" Shawn M." they want it all for $1,000. ??? I know that without ANY bodywork , or ANY of the supplies it takes , just to BUY the HOUSE OF KOLORS KANDY - it's $1,000 ...And i wouldn't think the price for it is much different there, so people should respect your work cuz like i said, there's only one or two up here , and a grand wouldn't even get them on the phone!!!...D-
> *


1200 up to 2000 for materials to do it nice.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

*HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND MEMBERS IN THE NORTHWEST AND WORLDWIDE. PO, SEATOWN, YAKIMA...MUCH LOVE. 

THE LOWCOS WILL BE PUTING ON 2 EVENTS FOR SURE BUT POSSIBLY AN EARLY ONE IN WAPATO/YAKIMA THIS YEAR. A BBQ TYPE THING. 

OUR NEWLY FORMED YAKIMA CHAPTER IS UP AND RUNNING WITH A FEVER FOR THE FLAVOR OF LOWRIDING. SO...IF U GET A CHANCE, SAY WHATS CRACKIN TO THEM. THEY R MANDO, JAVIER, AND SPORTY. MORE TO COME THIS YEAR. 


LOWCOS 2008*

JUNE 22ND----MOSES LAKE..GRANT COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS

JULY 20TH----SPOKANE..MARKET STREET MARKET. 

HOPE TO SEE PO AND SEATTLE AT BOTH. 

THANKS


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NICE GRUMP NICE!!


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

so anybody know what date is gonna be a kickoff get together for the season


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

I said it once , i'll say it again , " I don't care if it's two cars in a 7/11 parkin' lot , post it up , and i'm there " !!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:     ...D-


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

To the lowcos , much respect  I traveled a long way's for your last show , pouring rain . But i still had fun !!  I just hope next time it'll be nicer weather !! and i'll get a room for "two " nights , so i don't have to run off so quick !! i apologize for that . you guys put on a great show , i will deff. try to make it again !!!..D-


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 15 2008, 09:17 AM~9700228
> *HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND MEMBERS IN THE NORTHWEST AND WORLDWIDE.  PO, SEATOWN, YAKIMA...MUCH LOVE.
> 
> THE LOWCOS WILL BE PUTING ON 2 EVENTS FOR SURE BUT POSSIBLY AN EARLY ONE IN WAPATO/YAKIMA THIS YEAR.  A BBQ TYPE THING.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 15 2008, 02:21 PM~9701977
> *I said it once , i'll say it again , " I don't care if it's two cars in a 7/11 parkin' lot , post it up , and i'm there " !!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:         ...D-
> *


that's what im talkn about


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THANKS FOR LOOKIN OUT 4 ME YESTERDAY BIG KILLA

WOODSIDE HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH THE NEW JOBBY


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 16 2008, 10:15 AM~9709638
> *THANKS FOR LOOKIN OUT 4 ME YESTERDAY BIG KILLA
> 
> WOODSIDE HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH THE NEW JOBBY
> *


New job ??? don't you have to have an "old " job , to get a " new " job ???? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 15 2008, 02:32 PM~9702079
> *To the lowcos , much respect   I traveled a long way's for your last show , pouring rain . But i still had fun !!  I just hope next time it'll be nicer weather !! and i'll get a room for "two " nights , so i don't have to run off so quick !! i apologize for that . you guys put on a great show , i will deff. try to make it again !!!..D-
> *


dont trip. this year we moved it up a month and its all inside now. rain or shine its gonna be a good time. thanks for the support


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 27 2007, 08:06 PM~9545867
> *a car shows a car show.INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB IS HAVING A SHOW/HOP AGAIN THIS YEAR NOT SURE OF TIME AND LOCATION AS FAR AS NOW BUT I WILL ANNOUNCE IT ASAP.LAST YEAR WE HAD A GREAT TURNOUT HOPEFULLY WE CAN DO IT AGAIN. THE BEST HOP OF THE YEAR LAST YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


let us know. we need to get a schedule up real early sowe can get people attending all of the northwest show. good event last year.


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 16 2008, 01:25 PM~9711163
> *New job ??? don't you have to have an "old " job , to get a " new " job ???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *






:rofl:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 16 2008, 02:23 PM~9711584
> *dont trip.  this year we moved it up a month and its all inside now.  rain or shine its gonna be a good time.  thanks for the support
> *


What's-up , Grumpy . So your sayin' " Indoor Hopp ? "


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

Sup- Babyheuy ....


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> let us know. we need to get a schedule up real early sowe can get people attending all of the northwest show. good event last year.
> [/quoteTHANKS HOMIE FOR THE PROPS.
> IM AT EVERY EVENT THIS YEAR OUT HERE, SO WE WILL BE AT BOTH OF YOUR EVENTS FOR SURE, WITH MULTIPLE CANDIED HOPPERS :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 16 2008, 11:15 AM~9709638
> *THANKS FOR LOOKIN OUT 4 ME YESTERDAY BIG KILLA
> 
> WOODSIDE HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH THE NEW JOBBY
> *


SHIT YOU KNOW HOW W"I""I" DO IT,NO SWEAT


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 16 2008, 06:29 PM~9713686
> *Sup- Babyheuy ....
> *



hey mike...chillin man, ....check out tomorrows oregonian, 
there suppose to do a big write up about the gym and the kids in taking to nationals in kc at the end of the month.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 16 2008, 03:25 PM~9711603
> *get a schedule up real early so we can get people attending all of the northwest shows.
> *


x-2


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Dec 31 2007, 05:44 PM~9575971
> *there is no king of the northwest.......its just pepole doing what they do best...build hoppers and hop
> *


YEAH I SEEN HIS 64 DO 95 INCHES AND FALL DOWN THE FIRST SHOW OF 07.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

ooohhhh yeah? looking forward to seeing that...............puro locos coming out strong for 08.....CHINGONS CUSTOMS


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jan 16 2008, 07:38 PM~9714286
> *
> hey mike...chillin man, ....check out tomorrows oregonian,
> there suppose to do a big write up about the gym and the kids in taking to nationals in kc at the end of the month.
> ...


Say bro , I dug all through the paper today at work , didn't see it , " what section ?" i'll look again ...


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 17 2008, 01:01 PM~9719519
> *Say bro , I dug all through the paper today at work , didn't see it , " what section ?"  i'll look again ...
> *




possably someone got to it before you, ..???...
its in the oregonian, "the washington county weekly insert," 
even has a boxer on the front.......... :banghead: .....shit....
now im wondering if this is just a local insert....
im about to get a flood of emails if it is.... :uh: 
ill try and find a link i can post.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

Yep , " TOOK ONE TO MANY TA' THA' HEAD , HUH ? " lol. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Post it up , i'd like to check it out  ....D-


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 17 2008, 08:51 AM~9717864
> *YEAH I SEEN HIS 64 DO 95 INCHES AND FALL DOWN THE FIRST SHOW OF 07.
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic4EyEwGylw


----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 17 2008, 10:51 AM~9717864
> *YEAH I SEEN HIS 64 DO 95 INCHES AND FALL DOWN THE FIRST SHOW OF 07.
> *


:uh: how can you say it hit 95 if no one measured at the show when you hopped , and why did it only hit at the first show and never again the rest of the year. you say 95 but you know its only 95 at your shop with your eyes only.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

no hate in 08 :0


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 17 2008, 06:03 PM~9721929
> *no hate in 08 :0
> *


""""" JUST DEMONSTRATE THE GATE IN 08 !!!!!!""""" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> > let us know. we need to get a schedule up real early sowe can get people attending all of the northwest show. good event last year.
> > [/quoteTHANKS HOMIE FOR THE PROPS.
> > IM AT EVERY EVENT THIS YEAR OUT HERE, SO WE WILL BE AT BOTH OF YOUR EVENTS FOR SURE, WITH MULTIPLE CANDIED HOPPERS :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 17 2008, 06:18 PM~9722085
> *""""" JUST DEMONSTRATE THE GATE IN 08 !!!!!!""""" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *






lets try to keep this light so..........i got one..............
i should have had a V-8 in 08...... :cheesy:
or ...???...whos next..??...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jan 17 2008, 08:45 PM~9722313
> *lets try to keep this light so..........i got one..............
> i should have had a V-8 in 08...... :cheesy:
> or ...???...whos next..??...
> *


I plan to most likely masterbait in 08
:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 17 2008, 06:56 PM~9722421
> *I plan to most likely masterbait in 08
> :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *




:roflmao: 
...im just glad you dident use the name "nate" anywhere in that....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol i plan on makin it to a few shows in 08,but sorry folks no blue,unless i get my liscence back in time that is.... :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 17 2008, 07:08 PM~9722524
> *lol i plan on makin it to a few shows in 08,but sorry folks no blue,unless i get my liscence back in time that is.... :biggrin:
> *



veng is gonna try and make a show date...... in 08... :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 17 2008, 07:08 PM~9722524
> *lol i plan on makin it to a few shows in 08,but sorry folks no blue,unless i get my liscence back in time that is.... :biggrin:
> *



just read something great.!!!.........old blue will be out in 2028....!!!!



j/k veng......  ...your turn.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jan 17 2008, 09:13 PM~9722580
> *just read something great.!!!.........old blue will be out in 2028....!!!!
> j/k veng......  ...your turn.
> *


You think that soon?


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 17 2008, 07:24 PM~9722698
> *You think that soon?
> *




:no: ...... :rofl:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jan 17 2008, 09:26 PM~9722723
> *:no: ...... :rofl:
> *


----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 17 2008, 08:03 PM~9721929
> *no hate in 08 :0
> *


 :biggrin: I'm not trying to hate. You know people say that there car hits so much when its at the shop. let the car do the talking and show everybody that it do in the higher 90's and then no one will say nothing.


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

all i really want to see i cats cominging together kicking it having fun this year,
also would like to see more kids and families out at the shows, 
lets make 08 a fun year, because if its not fun, and its only about competition
and drama then we gonna lose more riders then we did last year...my 2 cents


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jan 17 2008, 09:50 PM~9722980
> *all i really want to see i cats cominging together kicking it having fun this year,
> also would like to see more kids and families out at the shows,
> lets make 08 a fun year, because if its not fun, and its only about competition
> ...


----------



## PuroLocos83 (Oct 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jan 17 2008, 09:50 PM~9722980
> *all i really want to see i cats cominging together kicking it having fun this year,
> also would like to see more kids and families out at the shows,
> lets make 08 a fun year, because if its not fun, and its only about competition
> ...


Your right bro. But we still need some competition, we just building the excitement you know for the people. I'm all about family and having fun :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 17 2008, 06:56 PM~9722421
> *I plan to most likely masterbait in 08
> :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


Ya ok you beat off so much your arms look like popeye's








opps IN 08 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 17 2008, 05:15 PM~9720936
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic4EyEwGylw
> *


NICE TRY NOW WHERE ARE THE 20 TIMES IT HIT AND CAME DOWN RIGHT BEFORE THAT. WHEN THE BATTERIES ARE HOT IT HITS AND COMES DOWN
AND YOU SEEN IT TOO SO GO FIND THOSE ONES.
NOW DONT GET MAD GET A CAR TOGETHER.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PuroLocos83_@Jan 17 2008, 05:54 PM~9721312
> *:uh:  how can you say it hit 95 if no one measured at the show when you hopped , and why did it only hit at the first show and never again the rest of the year. you say 95 but you know its only 95 at your shop with your eyes only.
> *


 PULL UP ON IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WORRY ABOUT YOUR SHIT BOX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:0


> _Originally posted by PuroLocos83_@Jan 17 2008, 08:43 PM~9722924
> *:biggrin:  I'm not trying to hate. You know people say that there car hits so much when its at the shop. let the car do the talking and show everybody that it do in the higher 90's and then no one will say nothing.
> *


PLENTY OF PEOPLE HAVE SEEN THAT CAR ON A HOP STICK,
WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU, ITS FUNNY BECAUSE ALL YOU FUCKERS SEEN IT AT PORTLAND MEADOWS DO WHAT IT DO.
IT WORKS WHEN SOMEONE PULLS UP ON IT :0 

NOW GO SPEND SOME MONEY ON THEM RIDES.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PuroLocos83_@Jan 17 2008, 05:54 PM~9721312
> *:uh:  how can you say it hit 95 if no one measured at the show when you hopped , and why did it only hit at the first show and never again the rest of the year. you say 95 but you know its only 95 at your shop with your eyes only.
> *


ACTUALLY WE MEASURED IT BEFORE WE BROUGHT IT TO PORTLAND MEADOWS AND IT DID 99" BUT I BROUGHT THE CHAINS DOWN 1 LINK.GO FIGURE.
F.Y.I IT OVER 100 RIGHT NOW SO JUST PULL UP SO I CAN CLOWN YOUR ASS.
OR JUST BE QUIET, 2 EASY WAYS TO DEAL WITH IT. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

I SEE EVERYONE SAYING NO HATE IN 08
BUT I CAN FEEL THE HATE OFF MY SCREEN, DAMN!!!!!!!!

STRAIGHT UP HATERS. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :no: :no:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

WHAT CAN I EXPECT,
FROM SOME PEOPLE THAT JUST WISH THEY COULD DO THAT SHIT, WHILE I MAKE IT LOOK EASY


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

WHAT CAN I EXPECT,
FROM SOME PEOPLE THAT JUST WISH THEY COULD DO THAT SHIT, WHILE I MAKE IT LOOK EASY


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 17 2008, 09:34 PM~9723989
> *NICE TRY NOW WHERE ARE THE 20 TIMES IT HIT AND CAME DOWN RIGHT BEFORE THAT. WHEN THE BATTERIES ARE HOT IT HITS AND COMES DOWN
> AND YOU SEEN IT TOO SO GO FIND THOSE ONES.
> NOW DONT GET MAD GET A CAR TOGETHER.
> *


Thats the only one i saw on youtube and why would i be mad and im working on a car or 2 dont worry


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 17 2008, 10:51 PM~9724135
> *Thats the only one i saw on youtube and why would i be mad and im working on a car or 2 dont worry
> *


IM NOT WORRIED BRO AND YOU KNOW THAT
ILL HOP ANYTHING YOU BRING IM NOT TRIPPIN


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 17 2008, 09:54 PM~9724156
> *IM NOT WORRIED BRO AND YOU KNOW THAT
> ILL HOP ANYTHING YOU BRING IM NOT TRIPPIN
> *


Coo Coo im not building my cars for them inches but we can still hop for the FUN of it if you want that whats this lifestyle is about to me the FUN in it and if people stop having FUN then they(not just speaking on you) need to change they lifestyle


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 17 2008, 10:56 PM~9724176
> *Coo Coo im not building my cars for them inches but we can still hop for the FUN of it if you want that whats this lifestyle is about to me the FUN in it and if people stop having FUN then they(not just speaking on you) need to change they lifestyle
> *


I GOT A LIL SOMETHIN BESIDES THE 64 A SINGLE GATE G BODY :0 
THE 64 IS GETTING THE FLOORS PAINTED AND A LOT MORE CHROME :0 WATCH OUT NOW :biggrin: I ALWAYS HAVE FUN DOIN THIS LOLO SHIT.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

WHAT UP TO THE REAL RIDERS
FUCK ALL YOU HATERS YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE.
ITS TOO LATE TO HATE IN 08!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 17 2008, 10:06 PM~9724236
> *I GOT A LIL SOMETHIN BESIDES THE 64 A SINGLE GATE G BODY :0
> THE 64 IS GETTING THE FLOORS PAINTED AND A LOT MORE CHROME :0 WATCH OUT NOW :biggrin: I ALWAYS HAVE FUN DOIN THIS LOLO SHIT.
> *


Prestons old regal??


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 17 2008, 10:43 PM~9723565
> *Ya ok you beat off so much your arms look like popeye's
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 17 2008, 10:11 PM~9724265
> *Prestons old regal??
> *


 :0 JUST PULL UP.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jan 17 2008, 10:58 PM~9724566
> *:0 JUST PULL UP.
> *


Oh ya


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 17 2008, 04:15 PM~9720936
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic4EyEwGylw
> *


NOW THATS A SHIT BOX!!!!!!! :0 WHERE WAS THAT CAR IN TEXAS,AZ LA,ANYWHERE. A NO SHOW BECAUSE YOUR A NOBODY. :cheesy: DONT WORRY THE RED ONE WILL BE OUT. :YA THE 64 FROM SEATOWN :cheesy: PULL UP AND SHUT UP!!!!!!CLH!!!!!!!!IM BACK BITCH!!!!!!! :0 PAINT YOUR DOOR JAMS AND COME SEE US.WHATS THAT YELLOW SHIT?????NO CHROME REAR END!!! :0 NO HATE IN O8. GET PUNKD 4 THE 3RD TIME KILLER!!!!!!!!! :0  ALWAYS A NO SHOW!!!!IN SAC LAST WEEKEND LOL. :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PuroLocos83_@Jan 17 2008, 08:25 PM~9723390
> *Your right bro. But we still need some competition, we just building the excitement you know for the people. I'm all about family and having fun :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4TCKpK-ACY
WATCH THE LAST FEW MINUTES


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 17 2008, 11:11 PM~9724265
> *Prestons old regal??
> *


WHAT THE FUCK ILL BEAT THAT FUCKING CAR WITH THE SLEDGE HAMMER :biggrin: 
THATS A THROW AWAY
I HAVE THAT AND OTHERS BUT THATS NOT THE ONE.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Jan 18 2008, 12:08 AM~9724608
> * GET PUNKD 4 THE 3RD TIME KILLER!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


WHERE WERE YOU? WHERE ARE YOU?
OK FUCK THE CARS
MAN UP LET FIGHT TOMMAROW OR SUNDAY LETS JUST MEET UP ME AND YOU AND HANDLE IT,NO CAR SHIT NOTHING.OR IM KNOCKING YOUR ASS OUT WHEN I SEE YOU BITCH.

YOULL GET CHUMPED LIKE YOU DID WAY BACK AT MARIOS SHOP :0 
GET HIT AND NOT DO A THING ASS BITCH..

ILL HOP MY SHIT BOX ONTO YOUR CAR FOOL I DONT GIVE A SHIT ABOUT THAT.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 18 2008, 08:37 AM~9726165
> *WHAT THE FUCK ILL BEAT THAT FUCKING CAR WITH THE SLEDGE HAMMER :biggrin:
> .
> *


Tight do it and post it up on youtube or save it for your guys show and use it for the buck a hit event


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

raffle it Tone needs to win another g-body


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 18 2008, 11:50 AM~9727280
> *raffle it Tone needs to win another g-body
> *


Hella ya it canbe thrown my way i dont mind :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 17 2008, 09:44 PM~9724082
> *ACTUALLY WE MEASURED IT BEFORE WE BROUGHT IT TO PORTLAND MEADOWS AND IT DID 99" BUT I BROUGHT THE CHAINS DOWN 1 LINK.GO FIGURE.
> F.Y.I IT OVER 100 RIGHT NOW SO JUST PULL UP SO I CAN CLOWN YOUR ASS.
> OR JUST BE QUIET, 2 EASY WAYS TO DEAL WITH IT. :biggrin:
> *



look at him all cheesed.....yeah the car hit what it hit at protland meadows...cool beans....but the car was not complete....now the car is complete it does not get off...and i aint starting shit...all im saying is what i saw the rest of 07 season....and what that did not do at the shows....get high inches...but keep working on it....and looking forward for the 08....like i said CHINGONS CUSTOMS busting out in the 08....peace


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 17 2008, 09:47 PM~9724100
> *I SEE EVERYONE SAYING NO HATE IN 08
> BUT I CAN FEEL THE HATE OFF MY SCREEN, DAMN!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Wii would like to play :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 18 2008, 04:13 PM~9729144
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Wii would like to play :biggrin:
> *


"Wii " , would like to play !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: ........." Mii "-Too !!!....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HA HA WHAT UP DIAMOND


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 19 2008, 11:35 AM~9733933
> *HA HA WHAT UP DIAMOND
> *


What's up , Rider ? :biggrin: :biggrin: Just enjoyin' my day off ! Went out to RAPH'S yesterday , thinkin' about installin' some shiney things , then again , its a little cold !! But, i guess i better do it anyway , " JUST IN CASE THOSE TWIN-PORTS GUYS ARE WATCHING " !!!! I think it's a little colder in Minnesota, I think they have to shovel out 3ft. of snow , just to crawl under there rides , so i guess it ain't THAT cold out !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 19 2008, 12:54 PM~9734054
> *What's up , Rider ? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Just enjoyin' my day off ! Went out to RAPH'S yesterday , thinkin' about installin' some shiney things , then again , its a little cold !! But, i guess i better do it anyway , " JUST IN CASE THOSE TWIN-PORTS GUYS ARE WATCHING " !!!! I think it's a little colder in Minnesota, I think they have to shovel out 3ft. of snow , just to crawl under there rides , so i guess it ain't THAT cold out  !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




-19 below out last night at my house without the windchill...... I stayed inside......


Actually ,, I have dug a hole to get under my car once cause the snow was so high around it ...... Its actually warmer that way !!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHA


Id rather have a warmer snowy day than a damn blast of that Arctic Air !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

HAHAHA !!! , See dat ! " the're watching , the're always watching !" :uh: :uh: :uh: .... workin' inside an igloo , :0 ...19* -below , :0 ....3ft. snow , :0 .... windchill , :0 ... " FUCK-IT , I'M HEADED FOR THE GARAGE !!" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ...It aint that bad out there !!!...D-


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GO I YOUR SPEEDO!!!








JOKING....


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 19 2008, 03:18 PM~9734993
> *GO I YOUR SPEEDO!!!
> JOKING....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Si customs has 3 tight ass cars for sale, 64 impala, 80s caddy, 77 cutlass 442

360-888-0141 mon - fri 8-4


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

What's up , ROYAL IMAGE .... Hey , I haven't heard from " 8ballrollin " for awile , is he o.k?


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 19 2008, 05:02 PM~9734934
> *HAHAHA !!! , See dat ! " the're watching , the're always watching !" :uh:  :uh:  :uh: .... workin' inside an igloo ,  :0 ...19* -below , :0 ....3ft. snow , :0 .... windchill ,  :0 ... " FUCK-IT , I'M HEADED FOR THE GARAGE !!" :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ...It aint that bad out there !!!...D-
> *



They all float down here P-town THEY ALL FLOAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## mrdramaboxx (Jan 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrdramaboxx_@Jan 19 2008, 06:28 PM~9735983
> *:biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TO THE TOP FOR THE REEL PEEPS


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jan 19 2008, 04:28 PM~9735037
> *Si customs has 3 tight ass cars for sale, 64 impala, 80s caddy, 77 cutlass 442
> 
> 360-888-0141 mon - fri 8-4
> *


pics of the llac?


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

put a few up in the NW classifieds


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 17 2008, 11:51 PM~9724134
> *WHAT CAN I EXPECT,
> FROM SOME PEOPLE THAT JUST WISH THEY COULD DO THAT SHIT, WHILE I MAKE IT LOOK EASY
> *


"WHILE I MAKE IT LOOK EASY " ........................ :rofl:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luizg69_@Jan 21 2008, 03:57 PM~9748402
> *"WHILE I MAKE IT LOOK EASY " ........................ :rofl:
> *


pull up with somethin :uh:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 17 2008, 01:01 PM~9719519
> *Say bro , I dug all through the paper today at work , didn't see it , " what section ?"  i'll look again ...
> *





found it....heres the link.

http://blog.oregonlive.com/breakingnews/20...rful_punch.html


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> found it....heres the link.
> 
> http://blog.oregonlive.com/breakingnews/20...rful_punch.html
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jan 19 2008, 04:28 PM~9735037
> *Si customs has 3 tight ass cars for sale, 64 impala, 80s caddy, 77 cutlass 442
> 
> 360-888-0141 mon - fri 8-4
> *


 :0 :0 :0 is that the caddy i think it is homie???


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> > found it....heres the link.
> >
> > http://blog.oregonlive.com/breakingnews/20...rful_punch.html
> > [/quote
> ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

update that is the caddy i thought it was,and that car is well worth what is asked for it,its worth a whole lot all the work done is top notch..


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

what up veng.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 22 2008, 05:09 PM~9758311
> *what up veng.
> *



X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

D- WHAT COLOR STICKERS WHITE OR RED?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I C U 509 HOW IS THE WEATHER UP NORTH DOG?


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

"White" , thanks .... "I SEE YOU 1SICMC "!!!


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

man summer is almost here cant wait to see all the new cars coming out, and the changes people have made to their rides. Diamond the Blazer looked good the other day.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jan 22 2008, 05:48 PM~9758600
> *man summer is almost here cant wait to see all the new cars coming out, and the changes people have made to their rides. Diamond the Blazer looked good the other day.
> *



" THANK YA , THANK YA VERY MUCH " I'm pretty lazy sometimes , .. :uh: :uh: :uh: " two hard to take all the gold & diamonds off to work " ..." OF COURSE YOU ALREADY KNOW THIS !! ", But i have been doin' a couple things "myself ", chrome alternator, shackles , springs , fasteners , etc. " YOU KNOW I GOT MAD SKILLS !!" :0 :0 :0 .... Anyway , you know me , a little here , a little there , adds up in the end !!   ....D-


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

How thats how US low dollar ballerz do it. I'll be adding some new goodies and paint for next year. Always have to come out better than the year before. You know how Team Jendas does it.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 22 2008, 07:26 PM~9758428
> *I C U 509 HOW IS THE WEATHER UP NORTH DOG?
> *


About 10 degrees, was 0 degrees last night, im getting real sick of this shit. How you been doing?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I FEEL YOU- IM DOING WELL 

KEEP SCRAPIN OFF THEM HATERZ


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOOD TO SEE TEAM JENDAS NAME.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 22 2008, 07:03 PM~9759213
> *GOOD TO SEE TEAM JENDAS NAME.
> *


Would be better to see the JENDAS at least stop by a show or 2 to hang out


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 23 2008, 01:36 AM~9761854
> *Would be better to see the JENDAS at least stop by a show or 2 to hang out
> *


At what cost Tony? PRISON............Not again! We are stayin safe, but we do miss some of you. And we did go to a couple local happenings last year, it's just not going to bring us back in the game. Players...................... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BRANDY- HOPE THE FAM IS WELL

THE GREATEST ANSWER "AT WHAT COST" I KNOW EXACTLY HOW U FEEL

I HAD TO GET A WEAPONS PERMIT- WITH ALL THE THREATS

THE REAL RIDERS WILL ALWAYS RESPECT THE JENDAS NAME.

TAKE CARE K?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 23 2008, 06:22 AM~9762236
> *BRANDY- HOPE THE FAM IS WELL
> 
> THE GREATEST ANSWER "AT WHAT COST" I KNOW EXACTLY HOW U FEEL
> ...


I'm sorry that you had to go to those extreme's. See I'm not going there, I've been there done that. And there is nothing or nobody worth taking a nickle or more of my life. PERIOD.............Done deal!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

thanks Brandy, its silly really- as a provider for my family I am insuring I will be there for them........ I love guns anyway grew up with a birddog hunting family. My grandfather just gave me a 4-10 rifle from the 20s- its cool first rifle I ever shot when I was a kid- Missed the doves but blasted tweety birds :biggrin: Back when Hillsboro was a lot of fields and farmland.... Damn I feel old suddenly.

i will always remember the goodtimes Jendas.  

u r missed


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jan 23 2008, 06:17 AM~9762220
> *At what cost Tony? PRISON............Not again! We are stayin safe, but we do miss some of you. And we did go to a couple local happenings last year, it's just not going to bring us back in the game. Players...................... :biggrin:
> *


Sorry to hear that good to hear your staying safe and if you wont come to some shows theres always the ACROP :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jan 23 2008, 08:17 AM~9762220
> *At what cost Tony? PRISON............Not again! We are stayin safe, but we do miss some of you. And we did go to a couple local happenings last year, it's just not going to bring us back in the game. Players...................... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

"" AAAAWWWWWWW-SSSHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTT "" You mother fuckers gettin' me all TEARIE - EYED an' shit :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 23 2008, 03:56 PM~9766003
> *"" AAAAWWWWWWW-SSSHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTT "" You mother fuckers gettin' me all TEARIE - EYED an' shit  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Oh for Fucks sake Diamond CONTROL yourself...............Ha Ha J/K
God works in many ways my dear friend........ :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 23 2008, 11:38 AM~9764335
> *Sorry to hear that good to hear your staying safe and if you wont come to some shows theres always the ACROP :biggrin:
> *


Yes there is Big Tone, steak bites and titties.............. 

Next time your down holla at us.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jan 23 2008, 04:52 PM~9766446
> *Yes there is Big Tone, steak bites and titties..............
> 
> Next time your down holla at us.
> *



Hopefully , he'll be there for the "HOT-DOG HOPP ", ....." FREE SAUSAGE " !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jan 23 2008, 04:50 PM~9766427
> *Oh for Fucks sake Diamond CONTROL yourself...............Ha Ha J/K
> God works in many ways my dear friend........ :biggrin:
> *


 It's just ....it's just ...... it's ... just .... Man , ....I just need ta' git my " EMOTIONAL -GANGSTER ASS " together,, shoooot !!!! :0 :0   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

good stuff


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 23 2008, 05:51 PM~9766895
> *good stuff
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 22 2008, 06:09 PM~9758311
> *what up veng.
> *


nadawhola,battling a bad sinus infection while still having to work 

other than that just lots of work,if all goes right this spring blue should have some new shoes on her..  

how yall doin?


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin: wuz up NORTHWEST RIDERS...


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Jan 25 2008, 05:47 PM~9784740
> *:biggrin: wuz up NORTHWEST RIDERS...
> *





:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 23 2008, 05:28 PM~9766751
> *Hopefully , he'll be there for the  "HOT-DOG HOPP ", ....." FREE SAUSAGE " !!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


As long as you keep your "SAUSAGE " in your pants LOL


----------



## SAGDECIMO (Apr 10, 2007)

The Bellingham show has been set for May 18, I talked to the ethnic diversity club and it is now set for that date. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 24 2008, 07:16 PM~9776903
> *nadawhola,battling a bad sinus infection while still having to work
> 
> other than that just lots of work,if all goes right this spring blue should have some new shoes on her..
> ...




man that sinus shit had me fucked up since before chrismass... till now, 
saw the doc and got some antibiatics but whatever that shit was 
had me fucked up.... they gave me some horse pills 
that were big enuff to roll in a burrito with hot sauce...
im feeling better ......but only after 2 months and pills


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 25 2008, 08:35 PM~9785861
> *As long as you keep your "SAUSAGE " in your pants LOL
> *




"I PROMISE "!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

where all the cruisers at. anyone taking advantage of these (cold) nice nights. I've had the whip out cruising. Just seeing all the fast and furious!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jan 26 2008, 01:27 PM~9790344
> *where all the cruisers at. anyone taking advantage of these (cold) nice nights. I've had the whip out cruising. Just seeing all the fast and furious!
> *



http://i32.tinypic.com/2q00j1w.jpg


I feel the same way , I've been out too ! didn't see anyone either !   but , as long as it aint' rainin' , I can deal with the cold ! " I'LL BE ROLLIN' "......Peace-out from P-town !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 26 2008, 02:49 PM~9790713
> *http://i32.tinypic.com/2q00j1w.jpg
> I feel the same way , I've been out too ! didn't see anyone either !     but , as long as it aint' rainin' , I can deal with the cold ! " I'LL BE ROLLIN' "......Peace-out from P-town !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *



i been working on the ride they get it on the road if that counts


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

"PEEK-A BOO , TONY " :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 27 2008, 02:22 PM~9796120
> *"PEEK-A BOO , TONY "  :biggrin:
> *


ya,that's all i do on here.did you pull out the blazer on any of those nice days we had last week?


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jan 27 2008, 12:30 PM~9796176
> *ya,that's all i do on here.did you pull out the blazer on any of those nice days we had last week?
> *



Of coarse , I did , silly wabbit !!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 27 2008, 02:49 PM~9796317
> *Of coarse , I did , silly wabbit !!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i thought you would've. i was looking for ya.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

Why ?, did you want to buy me lunch ?????? lol. :biggrin: Na , just jokin' , anytime you see me down on M.L.K. , it's usually because i went to "rehab " at a place called - "VOLUNTEERS OF AMERICA " , I'm still in recovery , which is why you never see me smokin' or drinkin' ! , But i like to go visit the new residents down there , to show them to never give up there dreams !!! anything is possible!!..D-


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 27 2008, 06:25 PM~9797543
> *Why ?, did you want to buy me lunch ?????? lol.  :biggrin: Na , just jokin' , anytime you see me down on M.L.K. , it's usually because i went to "rehab " at a place called -  "VOLUNTEERS OF AMERICA " , I'm still in recovery , which is why you never see me smokin' or drinkin' ! , But i like to go visit the new residents down there , to show them to never give up there dreams !!! anything is possible!!..D-
> *


lunch what ever,i see you at the volunteers of america before.smok'in and drin'in comes with too much troubles.(i would buy you lunch anytime homie) :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Jan 25 2008, 10:08 PM~9786126
> *man that sinus shit had me fucked up since before chrismass... till now,
> saw the doc and got some antibiatics but whatever that shit was
> had me fucked up.... they gave me some horse pills
> ...


trust me i know,then again im takin pennecillan like its fuckin candy and that is hardly workin,hopefully i get my medical card from work soon so i can see the doctor,this shit done spread to my lungs and is really fuckin with me now


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Snow shoveling party at my house Monday, BYOS Bring your own shovel. Whoever does the best job gets a free corona with a lime. :cheesy:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jan 27 2008, 10:46 PM~9800547
> *lunch what ever,i see you at the volunteers of america before.smok'in and drin'in comes with too much troubles.(i would buy you lunch anytime homie) :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: "I'll take you up on that sometime !! " :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 28 2008, 12:55 AM~9800905
> *Snow shoveling party at my house Monday, BYOS Bring your own shovel. Whoever does the best job gets a free corona with a lime. :cheesy:
> *


 JUST ONE CORONA? U KNOW ME, THAT AINT ENOUGH. WHAT IF I BRING MY EMPLOYEES AND THEY SHOVEL IT, DO I GET THE CORONA?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 27 2008, 11:55 PM~9800905
> *Snow shoveling party at my house Monday, BYOS Bring your own shovel. Whoever does the best job gets a free corona with a lime. :cheesy:
> *


it funny over here we get 1-2 inches i swear the city shutdowns...i got day of work and my gurls college is starting late... :uh:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

I SEE YOU "WOODSIDE" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jan 28 2008, 10:23 AM~9802472
> *it funny over here we get 1-2 inches i swear the city shutdowns...i got day of work and my gurls college is starting late... :uh:
> *


i found out it takes 10 inches of snow for me to get a day off that aint already mine at work,oh well if we get snow like that at the casino i just pray im in it when we do,OVERTIME!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 28 2008, 10:12 AM~9802024
> *JUST ONE CORONA? U KNOW ME, THAT AINT ENOUGH.  WHAT IF I BRING MY EMPLOYEES AND THEY SHOVEL IT, DO I GET THE CORONA?
> *


Ok maybe 2 coronas. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 28 2008, 02:18 PM~9804198
> *Ok maybe 2 coronas. :biggrin:
> *


hmmm what size bottles? :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHOS DOWN FOR SOME CALI TRIPS!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 3 2008, 08:39 AM~9854012
> *WHOS DOWN FOR SOME CALI TRIPS!!!
> *


i would be but if i go to cali yall wont see me past a stop in nor cal,ill be tied up to say it nicely...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

WHAT UP N / W IM DOING A CAR AND LOWRIDER BIKE SHOW IN YAKIMA FOR THE CINCO DE MAYO BUT THE CAR SHOW IS ON THE MAY 4TH ON SUNDAY IT STARTS AT 10:00 AM TO 4:00PM AND THE TROPHYS AT 5:00PM AND THE SET UP TIME IS AT 7:00AM TO 10:00AM THE ENTRY FEE IS $10.00 FOR CARS AND $5.00 FOR LOWRIDER BIKES THE SHOW WILL BE HELD AT THE OLIVE GARDEN PARKING LOT I WILL POST UP CATEGORIES LATER HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE FOR MORE INFO P M ME :biggrin: :biggrin: :bigrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NICE MAUI THANKS FOR THE UPDATE- HOPE ALL IS GOOD!


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 7 2008, 09:13 PM~9891351
> *NICE MAUI THANKS FOR THE UPDATE- HOPE ALL IS GOOD!
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

MAY3RD ITS GOING DOWN HOMIES WE WANT THE NORTH WEST TO REPRESENT WITH THE BEST :0 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THINGS ARE LOOKIN GOOD BIG UCE


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 8 2008, 10:21 AM~9894906
> *THINGS ARE LOOKIN GOOD BIG UCE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

M.L.K............ANYBODY ???????????????


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

i am down!!! its beautiful 2 today!! the car needs a bath

call me D!


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

SUP N/W RIDERZ


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

how was the bbq in kent? heard there was one...


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 16 2008, 08:15 AM~9956911
> *i am down!!! its beautiful 2 today!! the car needs a bath
> 
> call me D!
> *



Sorry bro , i'm just now checkin' this , got side-tracked this morning . Big Shayne , Jason , and me went to the rod & custom show today , then i went out of town ... my son made "EAGLE SCOUT " so i went to his formal celebration , not many kids make it to Eagle nowadays , they said only about one in 100 !!!so i'm pretty proud of him . But if it's nice tomorrow , i'll be out there !!!....D-


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 16 2008, 09:53 PM~9960882
> *Sorry bro , i'm just now checkin' this , got side-tracked this morning . Big Shayne , Jason , and me went to the rod & custom show today , then i went out of town ... my son made "EAGLE SCOUT " so i went to his formal celebration , not many kids make it to Eagle nowadays , they said only about one in 100 !!!so i'm pretty proud of him . But if it's nice tomorrow , i'll be out there !!!....D-
> *




congrats mike, sounds like you did a good job bringing him up,
anything to keep these knuckle headed kids busy is positive....
but im wondering ....
they got a lowrider merit badge...??....


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Feb 17 2008, 07:14 PM~9966417
> *congrats mike, sounds like you did a good job bringing him up,
> anything to keep these knuckle headed kids busy is positive....
> but im wondering ....
> ...



Thanks , Huey -- I helped him get his " PIMP " & " GANGSTA " badges , L.O.L... but he sold his Fleetwood and bought a Honda , so i took his lowrider badge !!!, but if thats the kind of car he wants ....then it's his choice . At least he'll always be able to say his first car was a switched-up Caddi !!!   ....Peace-D-


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

CARSHOW CONCERT FULL CARNAVAL = :biggrin: :biggrin:BREEZIES HAAHAAA


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 17 2008, 08:08 PM~9966945
> *Thanks , Huey -- I helped him get his " PIMP " & " GANGSTA " badges , L.O.L... but he sold his Fleetwood and bought a Honda , so i took his lowrider badge !!!, but if thats the kind of car he wants ....then it's his choice . At least he'll always be able to say his first car was a switched-up Caddi !!!    ....Peace-D-
> *



:wow:... a honda...is there no hope for this generation..??...
kids these days, they just dont get it do they...??...
do i sound old yet....  ....lol.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Feb 18 2008, 10:17 AM~9970604
> *:wow:...  a honda...is there no hope for this generation..??...
> kids these days, they just dont get it do they...??...
> do i sound old yet....  ....lol.
> *


i watched your guy david banks on tv last night, it was from the contender, but he still looks damn good for no amateur fights, whens his next fight?


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Feb 18 2008, 10:32 AM~9970691
> *i watched your guy david banks on tv last night, it was from the contender, but he still looks damn good for no amateur fights, whens his next fight?
> *




not sure, there has been some drama between the guys who "take care"
of david, and the gangsters who make promises and match him with guys 
like edison miranda, david wasent ready for that level or fight yet, 
david dident make shit near the amount of money he should have made for that risk, so i havent taked to him lately, 
but im still rooting for him, i just hope he comes back
to the grand where the guys who care about his career can 
get him back on track,

but in happier news.... my boy 2 pound is matched and just signed papers
to fight oscar with de la hoya in carson, ca on may 5th ....
so im flying out to support steve and looking foward to that.

and my little 106 lbs boxer efrain estrada took a silver at nationals in kansas city
few weeks ago, that was a fun trip, 3 boxing rings going on at once,
there were 309 of the best boxers from the nation there....
cool expierence, but we gonna get the gold next time.....


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Feb 18 2008, 01:24 PM~9971736
> *not sure, there has been some drama between the guys who "take care"
> of david, and the gangsters who make promises and match him with guys
> like edison miranda, david wasent ready for that level or fight yet,
> ...




May 5th is a tues?....do you mean May 3rd?...


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by E-ROCK_@Feb 18 2008, 03:58 PM~9972586
> *May 5th is a tues?....do you mean May 3rd?...
> *





Cinco de Mayo ....Hablo Español....??...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

orange cove CA will be the place to be on cinco de mayo!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 20 2008, 11:04 PM~9992715
> *orange cove CA will be the place to be on cinco de mayo!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CANT WAIT NORTH WEST NEED TO COME OUT AND SUPPORT YOUR BOY BIGG KILLA I KNOW THE I WILL BE IN DA HOUSE :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

ttt for the northwest!
:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOST BUT NOT FORGOTTEN


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

NORTH-NORTH!!!!!!!!!!!
ttt


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Apr 12 2008, 07:34 PM~10401169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


eee


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Feb 18 2008, 01:24 PM~9971736
> *not sure, there has been some drama between the guys who "take care"
> of david, and the gangsters who make promises and match him with guys
> like edison miranda, david wasent ready for that level or fight yet,
> ...


damn havent even been in this topic for a minute, but that sounds cool man, coming out to shows this year?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CAIT WAIT TO SEE THE PEEPS FROM ALL OVER!! ANY OUT OF TOWNERS NEEDING HELP... HIT ME UP :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: ttt


----------

